# 94 GXE Altima Problem



## red_sand00 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok. I have a 94 GXE with 223k on it. It has been running great until last week. When I start it up engine is cold it runs fine same with highway speeds or as long as it is moving along at a decent pace. When I get stuck in traffic (engine warm) or at a stop light it will misfire and has stalled .. When I take off it bogs really bad and then will all of a sudden take off.. I have been flooring it when it does this.. If when it is misfiring I punch it for sec it clears up.. I have been smelling raw fuel also but have not seen it leaking anywhere.. Also.. If it is warm and i run into a store and come out it will run bad until I punch it.. So I punch it for a sec in neutral and it clears up and runs ok until the next stop normally.. and.. occasionally it has no problem at all.. But 95% of the time it is acting up>> I have used seafoam in the tank with no luck ..I have changed the fuel filter and the plugs and what not are fairly new.. I was thinking IAT but the 94 supposedly does not have one.. Any ideas would be appreciated.. Thanks,, Dusty


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Do a search around here on distributor oil problems.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

sounds like a bad cat


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

It's gonna take alot of troubleshooting to find the culprit. Could be alot of different things. Is the computer throwing any codes? Start with that as you might get lucky and it will pinpoint the problem. How do the plugs look? Are they black or do they look normal?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> It's gonna take alot of troubleshooting to find the culprit. Could be alot of different things. Is the computer throwing any codes? Start with that as you might get lucky and it will pinpoint the problem. How do the plugs look? Are they black or do they look normal?



I agree with him^^^
See if the ECU is storing any codes. If you live near an autozone they'll do it for free or if you have the Haynes manual, which I recommend buying, you can do it yourself. From there you can look at the usual culprits.. oil in distributor, MAF and so on. Good luck


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had problems like that with my old 92 240sx I had the MAF sensor connector cleaned because the moisture cause it to corrode alittle making the connection bad.I also had the fuel injetor connections cleans and the car ran like new after that.


----------



## red_sand00 (Sep 5, 2005)

FYI.. I had the car running and then disconnected the MAF.. Car stalled and then I tried starting it with no luck. Then reconnectedthe MAF and the car has been running like a champ again.. Kinda strange, maybe it was a bad connection.. DM


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

exactly the connection is bad most likely do to being corroded.It seems like most nissans have the problem with moisture getting into the connection area.Best thing to do ti to get something to scrape it off kinda like when your battery connections corrode


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He lives in Illinois where they use salt on the road and it is super humid in the Summer plus the car is 10 years and 223K miles old. I think a bit of corrosion is acceptable to clean from a connector...

Use a couple of toothpicks to clean out the big corrosion, then use Q-Tips dipped in rubbing alcohol to finish cleaning the pin and the connector. If the pins are still a bit dirty impale a pencil eraser on them and move it up and down being careful not to rotate the eraser. This should polish the pins. A light film of Vaseline on the connector should keep the corrosion out.

Check the condition of the distributor cap and rotor as well.

Troy


----------

